# Epperlein 100



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Auction has just finished...so we're free to talk about it now.









Â£450 .... quite a price! 

I hope someone on here got it....it wasn't me.


----------



## dombox40 (Oct 20, 2008)

Was it worth it as I believe it,s not in working condition and I dont think there are to many spares about for this.


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Harleystanman? :huh:

Watchnutz? :huh:

Larry From Calgary? :huh:

Come on...own up!


----------



## watchnutz (Jan 18, 2008)

Not me. Out of my league! I would guess Jarrett.

As you know Paul, I'm more or less moving away from buying electric and going more toward pocket watches.

Happy Easter all. One nice thing about being senile like me is you can hide your own Easter eggs. :to_become_senile:


----------



## harleymanstan (May 29, 2009)

I was runner up. :dontgetit: Wish I had won it, but at that price, guess I'll have to wait for another. "There will always be another" is a quote I hear often from a member I have not seen on the forum for awile. Where are you, Martinus?

harleymanstan


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

watchnutz said:


> Happy Easter all. One nice thing about being senile like me is you can hide your own Easter eggs. :to_become_senile:


Happy Easter Bill!


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

I suppose it has "genyoowine" rarity value, working or not Paul. :yes:

Bill, the real trick at our age is remembering where you've hidden the Eggs :to_become_senile:

Managed to sit on the porch to-day, just warm enough and no more, and a Brandy helped. Where's this BBQ summer we's supposed to be having?


----------



## Larry from Calgary (Jun 5, 2006)

Silver Hawk said:


> Harleystanman? :huh:
> 
> Watchnutz? :huh:
> 
> ...


Nope. Wasn't me. I'm happy with my Portinoux / Epperlein I purchased several years ago.

I was watching the bidding, winning bid came in with less than 5 seconds left. Must have been someone with a sniping program.

Are you sure it wasn't you Paul?


----------



## Larry from Calgary (Jun 5, 2006)

watchnutz said:


> Not me. Out of my league! I would guess Jarrett.
> 
> As you know Paul, I'm more or less moving away from buying electric and going more toward pocket watches.
> 
> Happy Easter all. One nice thing about being senile like me is you can hide your own Easter eggs. :to_become_senile:


Happy Easter Bill.

:thumbsup:


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Larry from Calgary said:


> Are you sure it wasn't you Paul?


No, it *really* wasn't me. 

I guess it must be someone not on this Forum...which is shame; I'd like to have seen some better photos of it.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Why not ask the seller to pass on your details Paul, he can only say no?


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

jasonm said:


> Why not ask the seller to pass on your details Paul, he can only say no?


Jason's right Paul, after all you are the "famous English watchmaker" we all know and :man_in_love:

As an authority on leccy watches, why not? :yes:


----------



## martinus_scriblerus (Sep 29, 2008)

Wasn't me either. The bidder must have been someone unknown to us.


----------

